# DVD-Lab-Pro-Frage



## CZCC (7. April 2006)

Hallo

ich habe mir jetzt DVD-Lab Pro zuglegt. Ich habe jetzt zwei Movies angelegt die gestartet werden ich möchte allerdings beim ersten Movie ein Button drinhaben wen man dort draufklickt das sich das zweite abspiel wie mache ich das?

Gruß
CZCC


----------



## Mark (7. April 2006)

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dich richtig verstehe, auch nicht, ob's die eleganteste Lösung ist, aber Du kannst doch ein "animiertes Menü" erstellen. Dieses Menü beinhaltet also Dein Movie, spielt dieses somit ab. Hinzu besitzt das Menü einen "Button", der mit dem zweiten Movie verlinkt ist...
...hoffe, die Überlegung ist nicht total deppert - habe es nicht probiert... 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## CZCC (7. April 2006)

Hmm ist auch ne möglichkeit mal schauen ob es so geht kann mir einer sagen wie ich das genau mache das das Video nur einmal durchleuft dan stehen bleibt und man dan die möglichkeit hat auf Weiter zuklicken oder auf Replay?


----------



## Mark (7. April 2006)

Hi!

Wenn Du ein Menü "mit Movie" erzeugst, braucht das Movie nur am Ende einen kleinen Loop-Bereich (siehe Timeline im Hintergrundmovie des Menüs -> "L"). Hier wird dann so lange geloopt, bis ein Button betätigt wird...
Wobei (dachte, Du willst innerhalb des Movies "springen" können): wenn Du eh erst am Ende des Movies "springen" willst, würde ich das Menü einfach hinten dran setzen: Movie-Ausgang an Menü mit den beiden Buttons, die zurück zum Movie oder halt "weiter" führen...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## CZCC (7. April 2006)

Nochmal erklärt 

Ich habe Video1 ich möchte in Video1 zwei Buttons haben einmal um fortzufahren und einmal um Video1 von vorne zu starten. Sobald man auf fortfahren klickt soll Video2 laufen.

Wie stelle ich das am besten an

Der sinn daran ist ich möchte eine Quiz DVD machen man sieht eben die Frage kann dan in ruhe überlegen und mit klick auf weiter kommt dan die Antwort wollte sowas wie Scene it machen.

Gruß
CZCC

PS: wen mir das einer mit Bildern oder so erklären würde würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Mark (7. April 2006)

Hi!

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, was Du benötigst:

a) Movie 1 läuft. Während es läuft existieren zwei Buttons: "von Vorn" und "Nächstes". "Von Vorn" springt zum Anfang des gerade laufenden Movies, "Nächstes" springt zum nächsten Movie.
-> wie ich oben schrieb, einfach Movie 1 zum Menü machen. Dort zwei Buttons einrichten und diese a) mit sich selbst und b) mit dem nächsten Movie/Menü verbinden.

b) Movie 1 läuft. Wenn das Movie zuende ist, landet man in einem Menü, wo man das Movie erneut starten oder zum nächsten springen kann.
-> Ausgang Movie 1 in ein Menü führen. Dort zwei Buttons: a) springt zu Movie 1 (also zurück) b) springt zu Movie 2.

Quiz) Scene It kenn ich nicht. Aber anbei eine "Baum-Struktur", die von einer "Frage" (Movie) über die Entscheidung (Menu) zu zwei weiteren Fragen (Movies) und wieder zu Entscheidungen (Menü) führt...
Soll dieser Weg ohne "Gabelungen" auskommen, muß das Ergebnis mittels "VM" gespeichert werden: DVDlab PRO: Create a Quiz

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## CZCC (7. April 2006)

1 will ich machen mein Problem ist wen ich ein Menü mache und ein Video als hintergrund mache dan habe ich das Problem das sich dieses immer wiederholt und die Buttons auch danach verschwinden


----------



## Mark (8. April 2006)

Hi!

Ui, da war ich wohl zu voreilig. Du hast recht, das Movie als "Menü" macht probleme. Du kannst zwar "nur" einen kleineren "hinteren Teil" des Movies loopen lassen (Verschiebung des "L" in der Motion-Timeline des Menüs bzw. Erstellung eines "Loop Cell 2"), aber "Buttons" werden auch nur in der Zeit aktiviert/akzeptiert.

Hmpf, fällt mir nurnoch der Weg über die "UOPs & Settings" ein:
Dem Movie als Ziele für "Menu-", "Return-", "Next-" oder "Prev-Button" sich selbst oder den nächsten Movie zuweisen... diese funktionieren auch während des Movies.
"End Link" des Movies in ein Menü enden lassen - falls der User weder "von vorn" noch "nächstes" gewählt hat - ,dort eine "Wahl" verlangen und entweder zu Movie1 oder Movie2 weiterführen...

...hm, ob das elegant bzw. die einzige Möglichkeit ist?! ...bin noch nicht so fit in DVDlab 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## CZCC (8. April 2006)

Hallo

danke für deine Antwort hast du vieleicht ein Tutorials wo das genauer erklärt wird?

Gruß
CZCC


----------



## Mark (8. April 2006)

Hi!

Einiges läßt sich auf http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/Helppro/index.htm entdecken. So u.a. http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/Helppro/cnt_uops.htm.

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------

